# Rami's 850R



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm Rami, a Belgian GT-R owner.

My car is a White MY10 Premium edition. I would have opted for black but there was only 1 car available at that time and it was a white one. So that was that 

I've driven quite a few cars over the last years (all +500HP) but I must admit I was kinda shocked that a Nissan would top them all. 
I immediately knew it wouldn't take long before the GT-R would become my abolute favorite. And it sure did!

But first I'll post some pictures of the car 



























It didn't take long before mod fever kicked in 
I started with a small one (4 tail light kit):









Next in line was the exhaust, I opted for the Evolution system by Akrapovic. Shortly after that the Cobb AP arrived. After sending my logs to Benji he wrote me a kick ass custom map :flame:

Here is a performance spreadsheet I made of a few cars I 've driven or owned (all Racelogic figures, unfortunately in kph, sorry guys!):









Last 3 entries were all from the same car, going from full stock to the 590HP (587 lb/ft) GTC custom map.

Here is a picture of GTR-666 together with another Belgian R35, picture was taken at Chambley, a racetrack in France:









Since it was clear from the start white wasn't my first choice of color I went for a full wrap in black matt with a shiney black striping, all windows also tinted (except front).
Result:




































A few pictures in the snow:



























Here are some action shots (taken at the Nürburgring and at Spa/Francorchamps):
































































As you can see I'm having a blast with this car. But for the last 2 months I have been missing her like crazy :bawling:
For good reasons though 

You see, my car is at SVM right now 
Kevan Kemp is taking care of the engine and Benji from GTC is working on the ECU.

I'm sure one (or both) of them will chime in and post some updates etc


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Congratulations!

Your car is beautiful! :bowdown1: I love the number plate too 

Snow pictures are AMAZING


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Trev said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Your car is beautiful! :bowdown1: I love the number plate too
> 
> Snow pictures are AMAZING


Thx Trev 

The car was running on the stock semi-slick Dunlops on those snow pictures


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

Beautiful photographs.
I love the matt black wrap.

Hen


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Interesting to see the stock numbers on the Datalogic :O

And as far as your modifications go.....wow....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow very good thread here.

Your car looks stunning and I am very pleased too see that you don`t fuzz around with some minor cosmetics on your car.
0-200kph in sub 10 is great, break the 9sec barrier to 200kph and you have nothing to fear anymore of high powered Skyline GTRs.

By the way stunning pictures as well, post some pics of all the cars you have owned previously, as you seem to have a very exciting car ownerships history there.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

That first picture on the Nurburgring is spectacular!!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Well at least you have something in common with mine - the Alcons !!!!


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice upgrades Rami :clap: I'll follow this with much interest  ...

Ben


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

opps sorry "angel eyes"


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, is this an SVM car?!?!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautiful car, awesome pictures and cant wait to see the finished result. Im sure the haters will start on you soon enough KK though


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Mook said:


> Wow, is this an SVM car?!?!


mook its in my work shop lol

one of many 800 + bhp monsters on the go !!


ps ....svm banner/nearly their ,next week i hope


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

@Rami - good choice of colour scheme! 

Now.... where is Robbie with my new colour?! lol


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Makes me want to drive in the snow.

Common as muck that wrap ;P Still look awesome though.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Can we put NWS in the title? Some of those pictures are pure porn!


----------



## bsherrin (Oct 27, 2010)

killer pics man... I want one...


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Best I have seen Rami*

Looks great.
Little touches like moving the badge on the back work well. 

Number plate is perfect too:thumbsup:


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

I'll post some more pictures (from the other cars) when I have some spare time.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice to see you liked our custom wrap on Elliotts GTR and put it on yours.

Great car/pics

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Elliott_GTR said:


> @Rami - good choice of colour scheme!
> 
> Now.... where is Robbie with my new colour?! lol


:bowdown1: Sorry boss me working on it boss :clap:

Robbie


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Nice to see you liked our custom wrap on Elliotts GTR and put it on yours.
> 
> Great car/pics
> 
> Robbie


No idea, I haven't been here long enough to know all the member's cars 

In case it's the same then I must say Elliott: you have impeccable taste


----------



## bestmpower (Oct 19, 2003)

Very nice project.

Have you vbox'ed 60-130 mph?


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Afraid not bestmpower


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Chris ... this is another car I own: Lamborghini LP560 Spyder


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

jesus..what car what a colour
thats bad 666 !!


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Some action shots:


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Some detail shots:


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

In the snow ... yes, I drive them all in snowy conditions 









Horse meets Bull:


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice set of cars.... and nice photos!

This is my wrap....  :


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> jesus..what car what a colour
> thats bad 666 !!


Wait till you see the previous LAM-666


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

The car I owned before the LP560 was the LP640 Roadster (I kinda switched colors, interior <-> exterior):


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Nice set of cars.... and nice photos!
> 
> This is my wrap....  :



Well, that does look kinda simular! lol
I must say your car looks good man! :clap:

I noticed you let the striping run all the way to the bottom of the car, did you also do that on the rear?


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

As said, the previous LAM-666 was a Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 Roadster, here are a few extra pics together with the LP560 Spyder:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*Pure XXX*

You must shut this thread down........:flame: It is pure porn , filth unadulterated filth 

Much better than what i'm looking out at in lagos

God my wrist is getting sore:clap:


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

So let's continue with the LP640 then.
I was a phenomenal car, especially when it comes down to road presence. Unfortunately the handling wasn't that great which was the primary reason I sold it for another Gallardo.

Before I continue ... I normally don't show my cars like this because it may look like bragging and I'm really not that kind of person ... it was because I was asked for it ... and because I'm a true car enthousiast 




























Look at that soft top ... true horror!



























In the back you can see the car I owned before the GT-R:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Filth.....filth:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

But back to the LP640 first:






















































In good company:









Some more:



























Tsss:










Waiting for its prey:




































In action:













































Near a another power plant:



























As I said before ... 


























































































The Dark Side:




































Photoshop:




































Another one in good company:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Rami said:


> As said, the previous LAM-666 was a Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 Roadster, here are a few extra pics together with the LP560 Spyder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Before the LP640 Roadster I owned another Gallardo Spyder (pre facelift model):


















Together with a 1st gen. Superleggera:


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Arcam said:


> Rami said:
> 
> 
> > As said, the previous LAM-666 was a Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 Roadster, here are a few extra pics together with the LP560 Spyder:
> ...


Hey Arcam ... was that you with the grey GT-R? If so then we did talk ... at the gas station, remember? :chuckle:


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!

How was the power comparison between the 640 and the 560??


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Great cars,great taste.....but do yourself a favour and buy an Evo for the winter..(if you don´t allready own one) :wavey:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Rami said:


> Hey Arcam ... was that you with the grey GT-R? If so then we did talk ... at the gas station, remember? :chuckle:


Hehe, yeah that was me Rami on one of my many visits to the pumps :thumbsup: Pump 2 was dry by the end of the day 

I do like to put a face to a name/handle


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

A few extra of the Gallardo Spyder:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

kevan kemp said:


> mook its in my work shop lol
> 
> one of many 800 + bhp monsters on the go !!
> 
> ...


no pressure dude, just hope this shuts up some of the doubters!


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

ANDYR35 said:


> Absolutely stunning!
> 
> How was the power comparison between the 640 and the 560??


The LP640 had more power from around 250kph. The difference was kinda big around that speed.
But below 250kph they were a match. The LP560 drives sooo much better though. It makes the Murci feel like an ancient car.


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> Great cars,great taste.....but do yourself a favour and buy an Evo for the winter..(if you don´t allready own one) :wavey:


Hehe, I don't have one but one of my buddies has an Evo X. And he seems real happy about it


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Arcam said:


> Hehe, yeah that was me Rami on one of my many visits to the pumps :thumbsup: Pump 2 was dry by the end of the day
> 
> I do like to put a face to a name/handle


LOL

Yeah, I hear you man ... putting the GT-R on track will burn a hole in your pocket ... especially when it comes down to fuel


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Before the GT-R I've had quite a few Porsches going from a twin turbo Boxster RS to a 997 turbo cabriolet Rt12 by RUF.
This was the Rt12:













































In good company:






















































Here is a pic with the car I owned before the cab, this was a 997 turbo coupé with Tech-Art tips:









Back to the RUF:


















Together with the Gallardo and our Cayenne Turbo:









Some more:









The Z06 and 996 Turbo are friend's car, not mine:






















































Wing up:









And yes ... in the snow 































































This was his winter setup (OZ Superleggera's and hardtop):


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Rami said:


> The LP640 had more power from around 250kph. The difference was kinda big around that speed.
> But below 250kph they were a match. The LP560 drives sooo much better though. It makes the Murci feel like an ancient car.



I love the little details on the Lambos, always been some of my favourite cars through the years. :bowdown1:

With your experience of various models, how do they stack up against the GT-R (both in standard trim and modified) for everyday driving, on track, Sunday afternoon blasts etc


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Christ!!!......am trying to get some painting done but can't drag myself from this blatant car porn! 

I wanna come live in your garage!!


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

ANDYR35 said:


> I love the little details on the Lambos, always been some of my favourite cars through the years. :bowdown1:
> 
> With your experience of various models, how do they stack up against the GT-R (both in standard trim and modified) for everyday driving, on track, Sunday afternoon blasts etc


You can't imagine how many people have put on funny faces when I told them the GT-R tops them all :chuckle:

You know, it's the combination of everything that makes the GT-R a fantastic car: price, handling, daily drivability, performance, track capabilities etc.

The only thing the Lambo's excell in is street presence. Nothing beats it. Well, perhaps a Zonda does ... LOL

The LP560 is the best Lambo I owned ... by far!
The LP640 the worst but it had its own moments ... on the highway in Germany ... and especially how people reacted when the doors went up 

The GT-R in its stock form has 2 major flaws (imho): the brakes and the cooling. But that can be taken care of of course 

When it comes to pure power the RUF Rt12 was the most violent car I owned. It was blistening fast (keep in mind this was a manual) and especially at speeds above 250kph. You can't believe the power it had when you went WOT while cruising at 300kph ... crazy :flame:

So I'm really curious how the 850R will perform now as you can imagine


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

ANDYR35 said:


> Christ!!!......am trying to get some painting done but can't drag myself from this blatant car porn!
> 
> I wanna come live in your garage!!


Heh, I never had more than 3 cars btw! Right now we have the LP560 Spyder, the GT-R and a brand new Panamera 4 (family car, replacement of the Cayenne Turbo).


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Here is the Panamera ... but it's still brand new so I'm looking for other rims etc.


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

This one is not mine but a demo car from Lambo Brussels:












































































































This car was also at Spa so I had the oppurtinity to test it both in daily driving (at home) and at the track.
I was KINDA dissapointed tbh. I also tested the 1st gen. Superleggera and the difference between that car and my old Gallardo Spyder was ENORMOUS!
The difference between the LP560 Spyder and the LP570-SL wasn't that big really. Same noise, a little bit faster but that was about it.
I thought it would be far better on track. I must say the tires were beaten up so that was a party pooper ... but then again the tires on my car were completely gone so the LP570 should have performed far better than mine ... it didn't.

It wasn't my car so you do drive with a lot more margin ... so in the end it may have been faster after all. But not by the same margin as the old SL beat up the "normal" Gallardo's.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Rami stunning photography there, do you do your pics yourself or does some friend shoot your cars?, looks very pro.

Thank you for sharing, and yes you get sometimes bad comments if somebody shows off his dream car park, but on this forum I think we are all mature enough to appreciate a nice car ownership history and stunning car life style through photography.

You will find out on this forum that many of us have driven and owned lots of cars, some are more fortunate to have been able to steer some supercars and rare breeds, but all in one, we know what petrol smells on here.

By the way did you know that the owner of the forum also drives a Lambo?
(if he hasn`t sold it for a new beetle thought)


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> Hey Rami stunning photography there, do you do your pics yourself or does some friend shoot your cars?, looks very pro.
> 
> Thank you for sharing, and yes you get sometimes bad comments if somebody shows off his dream car park, but on this forum I think we are all mature enough to appreciate a nice car ownership history and stunning car life style through photography.
> 
> ...


Most pictures were shot by myself, the action shots not of course LOL

All the ones with the Rami watermark are mine and the ones without any watermark are mine as well. Only the ones with other people's watermark like "Dennis Noten" are not my shots.

Glad to hear this is a true petrol head board here ... there are other ones out there 

Ah, which Lambo does he have?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rami said:


> Most pictures were shot by myself, the action shots not of course LOL
> 
> All the ones with the Rami watermark are mine and the ones without any watermark are mine as well. Only the ones with other people's watermark like "Dennis Noten" are not my shots.
> 
> ...


Cool, here`s the masters blog:
LP560 to Spa and the Nurburgring | BLOWDOG.COM


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

He's sold it already! Had it for a couple of weeks, tops...

Rami, was the red Diablo in one of your pics, Simon Malisse's? 
Auto-Journals / Journals / Lamborghini / Diablo / Thank you Santa !

He's a fellow Belgian.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Rami said:


> LOL
> 
> Yeah, I hear you man ... putting the GT-R on track will burn a hole in your pocket ... especially when it comes down to fuel





your cars andy "talk about top trumps" you win lol

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

holy shit amazing cars and photography!!

you are a god!!


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> Cool, here`s the masters blog:
> LP560 to Spa and the Nurburgring | BLOWDOG.COM



Ahyes, I remember being on one of his trackdays at the Nürburgring not so long ago. It was on a wet Sunday  Tricky times! :nervous:


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> He's sold it already! Had it for a couple of weeks, tops...
> 
> Rami, was the red Diablo in one of your pics, Simon Malisse's?
> Auto-Journals / Journals / Lamborghini / Diablo / Thank you Santa !
> ...


Hey David, that's indeed Simon's Diablo you see there


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> He's sold it already! Had it for a couple of weeks, tops...
> 
> Rami, was the red Diablo in one of your pics, Simon Malisse's?
> Auto-Journals / Journals / Lamborghini / Diablo / Thank you Santa !
> ...


Here he is btw:


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

To finish it off ... a few of the old but not forgotten:
Porsche 997 Turbo coupé













































Cayenne Turbo on 22" Mono-10 Sportecs




































Boxster RS and 996 Turbo Cab



























And here is my first car ... God I loved that one!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Cool. Did you notice the UK registration his was on when he bought it? It's in the article I linked to.


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah I know, it was a Belgian Diablo that was exported to the UK and then it finally came back to Belgium through Simon


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Rami said:


> Yeah I know, it was a Belgian Diablo that was exported to the UK and then it finally came back to Belgium through Simon


Yes, but did you see the actual plate it was on? Spookily similar to yours!


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Yes, but did you see the actual plate it was on? Spookily similar to yours!


Ahyes of course! Yeah, I remember he used that license plate for a while here. J 666 LAM


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your car history and fantastic photos. It's been a real pleasure following this thread. :clap:


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

The pleasure was all mine Mick!
It was fun browsing through those old pictures again 

And now we wait for the real 850R topic to continue :thumbsup:


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Oi you lot  
Good to see some progress being made on your GT-R mate 

Did you know I owned David Yu's R33 GT-R back in the day?


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome on this board dude ;-)

nu zorg da ge met uw monster es snel tot hier geraakt hè :flame:


What most of you not know:

Ask him which car he loves the most:
Straight answer => the GT-R


this guy is making progress in track driving , so fast he was obliged to upgrade his GT-R 


Like the mods except for one part :nervous:
TTYS m8


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

SimonSays said:


> Oi you lot
> Good to see some progress being made on your GT-R mate
> 
> Did you know I owned David Yu's R33 GT-R back in the day?


Hey bud! I didn't know you owned David's R33 
That sure looked like a brutal car! Was it fun to drive?


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Rami said:


> Hey bud! I didn't know you owned David's R33
> That sure looked like a brutal car! Was it fun to drive?


it was OK  Mental on full chat, after I changed the turbos 
I'm sure David can tell us more about the mods he did when he owned it


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

nas3damus said:


> Welcome on this board dude ;-)
> 
> nu zorg da ge met uw monster es snel tot hier geraakt hè :flame:
> 
> ...


Don't worry about that 1 mod you don't like Nas ... you won't get to see that anyway


----------



## Daggie (Jun 24, 2008)

Frietjes?

Nice cars Rami, but I'm only stating the obvious


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

Where did you get your car wrapped?
Looks awesome!


----------



## brucewayne (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the stripes on the gtr.
it inspired me to do the same style.
Thanks


----------



## brucewayne (Oct 29, 2010)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Nice set of cars.... and nice photos!
> 
> This is my wrap....  :


I guess i did not read the entire thread.
Thanks to you too elliot!!!!!!!!
for tastefull stripes.:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

brucewayne said:


> Love the stripes on the gtr.
> it inspired me to do the same style.
> Thanks


Same story here!


----------



## brucewayne (Oct 29, 2010)

dukes said:


> Same story here!


i was going to say post pics but like me we do not have enough posts.
mine in matte black stripes on gloss black gtr, with alot of cf on the car.


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

brucewayne said:


> i was going to say post pics but like me we do not have enough posts.
> mine in matte black stripes on gloss black gtr, with alot of cf on the car.


Nice!


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

WTF!!! 
Where are the administrators?This guy should be banned forever for showing the best porn pictures out there.I understand we are all adults here but that doesn't mean we can post pictures that are pure PORN!!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Great thread Rami :bowdown1: When will you get your 850R back from SVM?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Great thread Rami :bowdown1: When will you get your 850R back from SVM?


Its allready back....:wavey:


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Will update with pics and info soon


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

Rami said:


> Will update with pics and info soon


Rami what color is that?And it's called 850r because......


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

because he has the GTC 850bhp tuning package


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

andrew186 said:


> because he has the GTC 850bhp tuning package


Hmm..never heard of GTC tuning kits....Lucky me i asked


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

dukes said:


> Rami what color is that?And it's called 850r because......


The original color is white  But it's wrapped in matt black with shiny black striping.

The 850R is indeed a GTC conversion done by SVM (Severn Valley Motorsport).


----------



## Senna9113 (Oct 18, 2010)

By far & away the best looking GT-R to date - Rami has impeccable taste & I'm hugely jealous:runaway::runaway:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

STUNNING CAR! Love the look of the wrap... very stealthy hardcore racecar type look.

(and i thought 850R was an old Volvo)


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Rami said:


> The original color is white  But it's wrapped in matt black with shiny black striping.
> 
> The 850R is indeed a GTC conversion done by SVM (Severn Valley Motorsport).


I would love to see the performance comparisons with the 850R conversion "v" the previous stages of tune :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Thx guys :bowdown1:

Comparison numbers coming up in the next day or two!


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Rami said:


> Thx guys :bowdown1:
> 
> Comparison numbers coming up in the next day or two!


Stunning cars mate! Looks like you had a lot of fun in every car you have owned.

I cant wait to see the comparison as well!


----------



## krikkeii (Jul 19, 2011)

Rami said:


> Heh, I never had more than 3 cars btw! Right now we have the LP560 Spyder, the GT-R and a brand new Panamera 4 (family car, replacement of the Cayenne Turbo).


Hey, i love your cars!! I live in the same city as u... 

Nu in het Nederlands misschien, beetje handiger 
Ik hoor je soms met je lambo rijden.
Ik heb altijd al eens mee willen rijden! Ik weet dat het nogal een raar verzoek is  maar ik zou zoo graag is mee willen rijden. 
Ik hoop een antwoord te krijgen  ookal is het een nee, dat begrijp ik dan wel.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Brave question Krikkeii !


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

What inspired the 666 in the number plate? If you don't mind me asking.


----------

